# Welches Boot?



## guifri (24. Januar 2004)

Guten Morgen,

meine Gedanken zum Boot konkretisieren sich so langsam:

Das ursprüngliche Wirrwarr ist hier.

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?threadid=22343&perpage=15&pagenumber=1 

Da der Markt doch recht unüberschaubar ist und mich die boot in Düsseldorf vom Angebot erschlagen hat, habe ich mich jetzt erst mal auf drei Modelle festgelegt:


Merry Fisher 530 cab

Hille Coaster 530

Quicksiver 510 cruiser

Es soll auf jeden Fall ein Kompromiss zwischen Angel- und Familienboot sein.

Hat von Euch jemand eins dieser Modelle? 

Mich würden die Vor- und Nachteile der einzelenen Modelle interesieren.

Vielen Dank für Eure Geduld. Bis zum Kauf kommen sicherlich noch ein paar Threads 
:q


----------



## langelandsklaus (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo Guifri, 

zu allen drei angegebenen Bootstypen kann ich Dir sagen, daß sie in Lizenz in Polen gebaut werden. Das muß, nicht´s schlechtes bedeuten.

Hast Du dieses Boot hier auf der Messe gesehen ? Würde ich vielleicht auch mit in die engere Wahl ziehen !

Alle drei Boote sind sicherlich irgendwo vergleichbar (Qualität, Preis u.s.w.) 

Es kommt ganz darauf an, wo Du mit dem Boot fahren willst. 

Wenn Du Dir sagst, der Kleine Belt im Bereich Kolding/Middelfahrt ist Dein Fahrgebiet, dann reichen diese Boote sicherlich allemal&nbsp; aus. In&nbsp; diesem Bereich kannst Du auch noch bei 6-7 Bft. geschützt angeln ! 

Soll es aber in den Großen Belt gehen, oder aber Fehman, dann sind Deine Ausfahrten schon sehr wetterabhängig. 

Um es vorweg zu nehmen, bei 5-6 Bft. auf offener See macht Angeln keinen Spass, sei es in einem &nbsp;5 oder im 7 Meter Boot. Dann hat man selber genug mit dem Festhalten zu tun ! 

Sicherlich ist es immer eine Geldfrage, wie groß ein Boot sein soll/muß. 

Ich würde sagen, schau Die erst einmal die verschiedenen Bootstypen und Größen auf dem AB-Bootsanglertreffen in Großenbrode an und dann mach Dir weitere Gedanken. 

Hast Du übrigends schon eine Unterkunft ????


----------



## felix181 (5. Februar 2004)

Ich finde alle 3 Boote zu klein. Kauf Dir einmal eine Ausgabe des amerikanischen Magazins "Sportfishing". Alleine die Anzeigen der Bootshersteller darin, geben Dir einen ganz guten Überblick über den Markt...
Obwohl ich selbst kein solches Modell habe, würde ich Dir empfehlen auf alle Fälle eine Bayliner Trophy in Deine Überlegungen miteinzubeziehen. Das ist zwar auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber sicher wesentlich geeigneter als die von Dir ins Auge gefassten Modelle....


----------



## langelandsklaus (5. Februar 2004)

felix hat Recht "Länge läuft" <IMG alt="" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/biglaugh.gif" border=0> <IMG alt="" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/biglaugh.gif" border=0> <IMG alt="" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/biglaugh.gif" border=0>

Ich habe da auch noch einen Vorschlag zu machen !<IMG alt="" src="http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/images/smilies/biggthumpup.gif" border=0>

&nbsp;

Nee aber jetzt mal im ernst, wir wollen doch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen !

guifri plant glaube ich , den Erwerb eines Hauses. Das schwimmt zwar nicht so gut wie ein Boot - es ist aber dafür eine "vernünftige Anschaffung" für die gesammte Familie, die mal nich eben aus der Portokasse bezahlt wird.

Wenn dann noch ein paar Taler überbleiben, um in den Bootssport einzusteigen,&nbsp; dann finde ich das toll ! 

Auf alle Fälle glaube ich das guifri hier&nbsp;seine Prioritäten richtig setzt.


----------



## langelandsklaus (5. Februar 2004)

felix, Du meinst doch sicherlich so etwas hier !


----------



## langelandsklaus (5. Februar 2004)

@ trollingfischer

Ernsthaft oder nur so zum schauen ?

&nbsp;

Welche Boote und welche Größe suchst Du ?

Du willst uns doch wohl nicht beim AB Bootsanglertreffen überraschen :q


----------



## Haiopai (9. Februar 2004)

*guifri*

Hi Guifri,
ich habe son`n Boot Hille Coaster530HT. Bin voll zufrieden.Große Plicht, jede Menge Stauraum, ein überdachter Steuerstand, aber auch eine abgeschlossene Kajüte zum schlafen. Die Plicht ist kpl. offen und wenn man die hinteren Siztbänke hochklappt kann man sich richtig austoben. Preislich ist das Boot ehr günstig, erfüllt aber voll und ganz seinen Zweck, vorrausgesetzt die Motorisierung stimmt. Mit 30 PS hat man keine Chance ins Gleiten zu kommen( habe es mal mit einen Honda probiert) Jetzt hängt ein 60 PS BigFoot dran der bringt das Boot schnell zu den Fangplätzen.


----------



## FrankHB (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo Kapteins oder die, die es noch werden wollen.


Hier auch noch mal eine Überlegung, die man in Betracht ziehen sollte, damit es nicht unnütz teuer wird und man viel Geld verliert.

Ein guter Bekannter von mir, der eine oder andere kennt ihn vielleicht, hat ein großes Angelgeschäft in Ganderkesee, rief mich an, weil er wusste, dass ich mich im Bootsbereich gut auskenne und sehr gute Kontakte habe.

Er wollte ein offenes Boot, nur mal so zum rausfahren und ich habe mich für ihn umgehört.

Plötzlich wieder ein neuer Anruf, es sollte doch ein kleines Boot mit Kajüte sein. Jetzt sollten Frau und 2 Kinder mitfahren und auch mal übernachten.
Eine Preisvorgabe hatte ich auch und das Boot sollte nagelneu sein.

Wir haben uns in Hamburg eines angesehen, aber ich habe ihm gesagt, dass das zu klein wird mit der Familie.

Daraufhin hatte ich noch ein günstiges Boot für ihn mit einer tollen Kajüte (bei der Bootsgröße).
Also Boot gekauft, einen neuen 90 PS Suzuki dahinter, Tandem Trailer und er war happy.

Boot lief allererste Sahne.

Nun fragte er mich nach einem Liegeplatz an der Ostsee bei mir in Großenbrode. Das hat dann auch geklappt.

Nun kamen die Wochenenden und durch das Angelgeschäft konnte er Samstags erst los, sodass er gegen 21 Uhr in Großenbrode eintraf. Boot einrichten, Familie verstauen und das wars dann auch schon für den Tag.

Mitunter hatte er am nächsten dann Shit Wetter und konnte gar nicht rausfahren.
Schnell merkte er, dass er eigentlich gar keine Zeit hatte für das Boot.

Das ist nun wirklich das beste Beispiel, wie man es nicht machen sollte. Überlegt vorher, ob ihr wirklich die Zeit für das Boot übrig habt um nicht viel Geld in den Sand zu setzen.


Gruß Frank HB


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Februar 2004)

Hallo Frank!
Dein Einsatz für deinen Kumpel in allen Ehren aber für solche Sachen haben wir im Anglerboard ein Kleinanzeigenforum. ( http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=84 ) Vieleicht könntest du das Angebot ja dort einstellen und diesen Thread für die wirklichen Fragen und Antworten nutzen um die es hier geht. Sicher wolltest du nur aufzeigen worauf man unbedingt achten sollte und was alles passieren kann. Aber die Anzeige passt hier nicht so richtig. 
Danke für dein Verständnis.


----------



## FrankHB (14. Februar 2004)

@Meeresangler_Schwerin

Ich ändere den Beitrag eben um, mir ging es nur darum aufzuzeigen, wie schnell man eine falsche, teure Entscheidung treffen kann.
Das mit dem Verkauf des Bootes ist überhaupt nicht wichtig.
Falls das so rüber gekommen ist, hast Du natürlich Recht.

Gruß Frank HB


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. Februar 2004)

Danke! #6 Mir war schon klar worum es dir ging aber verkaufen kannst du das Boot im Kleinanzeigenforum. Versuch es doch mal. :m


----------



## felix181 (25. Februar 2004)

Aktueller Nachtrag: In der BOOTE 3 ist ein Testbericht der Quicksilver 540 (Seite 42) und der HILLE Coaster 620 (Seite 46)...


----------



## diddi (29. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Schau doch mal bei http://www.bonke.de vorbei. Die vertreiben Orkney Boote. Eigentlich für Familie und Hobby geeignet. 
Das Modell Day Angler 24 hat die CE Kategorie B -- Das heißt, Seetüchtig. Die Länge liegt ca. bei knapp über 7 m. 
Dort kannst du auch Testberichte abrufen.
Allerdings benötigst du für das genannte Modell einen Bootsliegeplatz. Das Trailern bei dieser Größe ist nicht mal eben getan. Allerdings sind dort noch andere ( kleinere ) Modelle beschrieben.
Die machen wirklich einen guten Eindruck.
Gebraucht auch nur sehr schwer zu beschaffen. Meist nur in Englischen Bootsbörsen angeboten.
Viele Grüße, Diddi


----------



## diddi (29. Februar 2004)

Tschuldigung, falsche Adresse !!! Richtig: http://bonnke.de/

Viele Grüße, Diddi


----------

